# So, Uh, Are These Things Worth Anything?



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

I've got two old SD DirecTV/TiVo receivers. One's a DSR7000R, the other is a Hughes SDVR-40 (I think it's a -40 anyway). Both are hacked, with WD 120 GB drives, 6.2-01-2-101 software (it's been so long I don't remember if that's the raw 6.2 or 6.2a), and encryption disabled and MRV enabled. I did this all before the Zipper even existed -- this site has been reset a couple times since I registered, hence the lack of post count. I was here in the early days of the Underground. 

Anyway, I canceled my DirecTV service in February of 2008, and both receivers have been running as playback-only since then. We're going to be moving soon and they're going to the recycler unless somebody wants them. When last they were connected to a satellite dish both tuners in both receivers worked, and I had the 3-LNB dish so I know they worked on 110° too.

In browsing the forums I see that these things are being obsoleted by DirecTV so I doubt there's actually any desire for them, but I figured it was worth offering them up to the devoted. I have no interest in: (1) compensation except for shipping costs (which I hope gets me around the "no classified ads" rule -- otherwise, mods, lock away and accept this apology in advance), and (2) doing any hardware or software surgery on them before I send them on their merry way. If you're interested in one or both, reply to this thread and send me a PM with your zip code and your preferred method of shipping and I'll get back to you with shipping costs. Or if you're local to Washington, DC you can pick them up yourself.

I've got the original packaging, manuals, and remotes. The cables have mostly been repurposed, but if you want a specific cable I might be able to dig one up and throw it in as well. I'll have no use for the Linksys USB-Ethernet adapters connected to them, so I'll toss those in too.

To be clear: these are FREE to anybody who wants them, but you pay for shipping. If you've got a dead receiver and you're not looking for a new contract yet, these might be the deal for you.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, they're not being obsoleted by DirecTV. Those are standard-definition models and will continue to work fine for the foreseeable future. If you look on eBay you'll see that there is still some demand for them, though my advice would be to NOT sell them "hacked" on eBay lest you find yourself providing tech support for the hacks.


----------



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

Yeah, the problem is that my time to get them back to a "virgin" state is worth more than the going eBay price. I'd rather give them away here than deal with that.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

PM sent.


----------



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

Act now, and you could also get a DSR-6000, which I erroneously thought I'd given away already. I have no idea if it even boots, though. It's probably one for the recycler no matter what, but if you're interested, the same rules apply (box, remote, manuals, you pay for shipping).

David's got dibs on the Hughes receiver.


----------



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

David's went out today, but I've still got the two Philips receivers (DSR7000R/17, DSR6000) if anybody wants them. If I don't hear any response by Saturday morning they're getting recycled with the rest of my electronic waste (including my old faithful laser printer, that let out its magic smoke last week).


----------



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

PM sent.

Turtle


----------



## Iriskitall (May 30, 2004)

PM sent. DSR7000.


----------



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

Turtle was first to respond and he laid claim to both units, but I've had a few other PMs after his. I haven't gotten around to shipping yet, so if Turtle wants to share I'll be happy to send the third unit to somebody else.

EDIT: I'm not trying to put Turtle on the spot here, just sharing the love. Please don't apply any pressure on him.

Thanks for the interest, though. Considering the lack of initial response I didn't think they were going anywhere, but I'm glad to find out they'll still have happy homes.


----------



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd still like to have the 7000. If someone else would like
to claim the 6000, thats ok with me.

Turtle


----------



## wired57 (Jun 24, 2009)

pm sent hope I can get one


----------



## fedward (Aug 17, 2000)

While going through a stack of hard drives I came across one that I thought might have been a pull from the DSR-6000, so I cracked open its case. It won't power up with the mystery pull or with the original drives. It just sticks forever on "Welcome. Powering up."

I can't in good conscience ship it to anybody in a non-operational state, but that's the state it's in. I'm going to cancel any pre-existing requests for the DSR-6000 (since before it was presumed operational) and level the playing field. If anybody wants a dead DSR-6000, though, respond before Saturday.

I remain surprised at the level of interest in these old units, though.


----------

